# Hello - new here



## Cindy3kids (Nov 16, 2010)

Hi there. I have recently found this site and wanted to introduce myself and our new puppy! My name is Cindy and this is Ginger. She was born on Nov 3 2010. The first picture of her is at 6 weeks from the breeder. The second one is 8 weeks and the third about 12 weeks. 
We were just at the vet yesterday and she is 4.4 lbs. I think that is pretty little from what I've seen.
She is a sweetheart and follows me everywhere I go.


----------



## Cindy3kids (Nov 16, 2010)

Sorry the pictures are kind of mixed up! The one on the bottom is the 6 week picture and the one outside in the snow is the 12 week picture! She is a chocolate by the way and I am really excited to see how her coat changes. I'm hoping she keeps her nice brown color!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

She is too cute for words. Love those chocolate babies. Welcome to the group. We look forward to hearing more about her antics and adventures.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Hello and WELCOME!!!! Ginger is SO beautiful and I can imagine she brings your family so much joy! We look forward to getting to know you and Ginger more and watching her grow up!!
My baby, Tillie is 8 months old... seems like we just brought her home, they grow up SO fast!!!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Oh Ginger is so sweet, our little girl, who is now 9 months old, weighed in at 4lbs 4oz when she was 11 weeks old, and now she is about 10 lbs.Our boy who is 23 months old, weighs just under 12 lbs and he was pretty much the same size as Nellie when we first brought him home.
Oh how rude of me I didn't say welcome to the forum:welcome:Everyone will be thrilled to have an other new pup to swoon over!We love lots of pics!!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Welcome to the forum your little girl has such a sweet face. Yes we love pictures....we never tire of them.


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Welcome!
Your little Ginger is so cute. I love her coloring and her name.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Welcome...Ginger is a sweety and such a pretty color. My Whimsy will be a year next month and she is about 11 pounds. Looking forward to more pictures. So do you have 3 kids like your name says?? LOL


----------



## Cindy3kids (Nov 16, 2010)

Thanks everyone! And yes I do have 3 kids - and 8 year old son, 5 year old daughter and 3 year old son. We really got the dog thinking it would be good for the kids but she has already so obviously become mine! Although they adore her and we all fight over cuddle time with her. I have been looking through all of your pictures too - I love to see the changes they go through!


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Welcome Cindy. She totally looks like a Ginger, what a cutie!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Cindy. You and your family are going to have so much fun with Ginger.


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

Welcome Cindy! Ginger sure is a pretty little lady.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

What an adorable little cutie! I am partial to the name, Ginger, as I had a sweet red poodle girl with that name! Looking forward to seeing more of your sweet Ginger. :welcome:


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Awww! So cute!! Does she have the hazel-colored eyes, too? Welcome to the forum!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Welcome!

Sound like Ginger knows what it is to be a hav - following her "person" around!
Hope your family has lots of fun with her.

She is a beauty!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Welcome! Ginger's a cutie pie. We love pictures (hint, hint)


----------



## Grimnel (Sep 12, 2010)

Hello, Ginger is so gorgeous I want a chocolate one now lol she has the sweetest face more pics please (giggle)


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Oh goodness, she is as cute as can be and I have a total soft spot for dogs named Ginger (my first dog and puppy love)

What a dollbaby, she will probably be on the smaller end 8-10 lbs, my girl is right around 10 and that's perfect for me to lug her around in a bag with me 

:welcome: to the forum!!

Kara


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

OMG she is jusy too cute. My two pups weighed about the same as Ginger at 12 weeks. Kodi is now 20 lbs (5yrs) and Shelby is 13.5 (4 yrs).


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

LOL, Cindy, i also have an 8 yr old son (9 in 2 weeks!!) and a 5 yr old daughter! ha ha ha and we ALSO got the dog mainly for our daughter... she is very indifferent to Tillie and has bonded more strongly to my son, BUT I am HER human, she has followed me everywhere since the day we brought her home! I forget what it's like to PEE alone!:wink:


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

Welcome to the forum - Ginger is so cute!


----------



## MaggieMay (Sep 8, 2010)

She's so cute!!! I have a chocolate baby too!!!  Attaching a new photo of her at 6 months old.


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Cindy.. Ginger is just adorable!


----------



## Cindy3kids (Nov 16, 2010)

TilliesMom - Luckily I haven't really gotten used to peing alone with my youngest being 3!! The nice thing about a dog following you around is that they just want to be with you whereas the kids want you to do something for them! It's much nicer this way! 

Maggie - your chocolate is beautiful. She is such a nice rich color!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

ha ha ha, seriously!!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

WELCOME, Cindy and Ginger! Ginger is BEAUTIFUL! Looking forward to all the stories and future photos! 

Maggie's Mom - Maggie is a cutie too!


----------



## LuckyOne (Sep 3, 2009)

Welcome. Ginger is beautiful and what a perfect name. We love pictures!


----------



## LuckyOne (Sep 3, 2009)

MaggieMay said:


> She's so cute!!! I have a chocolate baby too!!!  Attaching a new photo of her at 6 months old.


Maggie is precious! What an adorable face!


----------

